# βαβαβούμ = va-va-voom, oomph



## nickel (Aug 20, 2011)

Κι αυτό από τη Ρίκα Βαγιάνη:

Στην πορεία των αιώνων φάγαμε ουκ ολίγες πληθυσμιακές σφαλιάρες, αλλά μετά τη λήξη και του Δεύτερου Παγκόσμιου, βρήκαμε για τα καλά το βαβαβούμ μας.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=8398

Στα αγγλικά φαίνεται ότι πρωτοσυναντάμε το ηχοποιητικό, που θυμίζει μηχανή που μαρσάρει, σε τραγούδι του Art Carney του 1954:
Every time I see a girl, my mind gets hazy. No matter what I try to say, here's what comes out: Va Va Va Voom! She's a cutie, she's a beauty, she's a wow.






Απαντά στη συνέχεια σαν ανδρικό επιφώνημα, συχνά απλοποιημένο σε vavoom, αλλά και σαν επίθετο (1956, σε λεζάντα γελοιογραφίας: vavavoom gals). 

Σαν ουσιαστικό είναι το σφρίγος, η ζωτικότητα, ο δυναμισμός, το σεξ-απίλ. Αγγλικό συνώνυμο: *oomph*.

Μπήκε σε αγγλικά λεξικά όταν το χρησιμοποίησε ο Τιερί Ανρί σε διαφημίσεις του Clio:
Henry featured in the Renault Clio advertisements in which he popularised the term va-va-voom, meaning "life" or "passion". His romantic interest in the commercial was his then-girlfriend, later his wife (now divorced), Claire Merry.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thierry_Henry#Endorsements






Παλικάρια της κυβέρνησης, κάντε κάτι γιατί έχετε χάσει εντελώς το βαβαβούμ σας...


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2011)

Ένας φίλος μού επισήμανε το αμφίβολης αισθητικής  εξώφυλλο του Playboy του μηνός Σεπτεμβρίου 1991, όπου πάνω πάνω φιγουράρει η ενθουσιώδης επιδοκιμασία του τιτλατζή: VA-VA-VOOM! THE BARBI TWINS
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0035Q6NH0/ref=dp_image_text_0?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books

Τα κενά στις γνώσεις μου ήρθε πάλι να τα καλύψει η Wikipedia.


----------



## JimAdams (Aug 26, 2011)

Υπήρχε και ελληνική διαφήμιση, προφανώς η αντίστοιχη της γαλλικής του Ρενό Κλιό (δεν με βοηθά η μνήμη μου), όπου έπεφτε το σλόγκαν ''_χάσατε το βαβαβούμ__ σας_?''. Κι έτσι μάλλον εξηγείται και η φράση της Βαγιάνη στο άρθρο ''_...βρήκαμε για τα καλά το βαβαβούμ μας_''.


----------

